# Lighting for 10-gallon moss tank



## lampeye (Oct 29, 2007)

Here's the twist: I intend this to be my first pressurized CO2 tank. The plants will be various mosses (spiky, Taiwan, erect, stringy) and marimo balls. I know I wouldn't need extremely bright lighting, but I'm trying to maximize growth. The tank will be a standard 10-gallon aquarium. Suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

You can use the 20" 40w Satellite fixture and replace the 50/50 saltwater bulb with the ADA 36w 8000K bulb.
Satellite: http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...wattpowercompactfixturesinglestripwlunarlight
8000K bulb: http://www.adgshop.com/8000K_PC_bulb_p/108-060.htm

I'm using that same bulb in a 20" 28w Aqualight on a 10g with DIY CO2. It blinks a couple of times and then it stays on. I have Java Moss, Java Fern, Anubias, Wisteria and a few other stem plants. They are all growing well.
20" 28w Aqualight: http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...life20aqualightpowercompactstriplight1x28watt

Coralife's 28w 6700K and 10,000K bulbs will work in the Aqualight too.
6700K: http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU.../coralife28watt6700kpowercompactlampsquarepin
10,000K: http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...coralife28watt10000kpowercompactlampsquarepin

You can also use Current's 40w dual daylight 6700K/10,000K bulb with either of the above fixtures. You can use the 32w dual daylight bulb in the Aqualight, but I wouldn't use it in the Satellite fixture. It's a few inches shorter than the 40w bulb.
dual daylight bulbs: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+8068+11422&pcatid=11422

A very good choice would be the AHSupply 36w kit. You can't use the ADA 8000K bulb with this kit. The kit uses straight pin bulbs and the 8000K bulbs are square pin. 
36w kit: http://www.ahsupply.com/36-55w.htm
36w bulbs - 5500K, 6700K, 10,000K: http://www.ahsupply.com/bulbs.htm


----------



## lampeye (Oct 29, 2007)

Is there some "ceiling" for wattage when lighting mosses, above which I'd be wasting my time? 3, 4 WPG on a ten might be fine for HC with CO2, but would I be better off keeping it lower for mosses, even when dosing w/CO2?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

In my opinion, high light on a moss only tank just makes it a moss + algae tank. So, I would keep the light down to 2 watts per gallon or so on a 10 gallon moss only tank.


----------



## lampeye (Oct 29, 2007)

Ah. Exactly what I was afraid of. 

It almost sounds like I'd be best going with one of the typical fluorescent strip lights made for 10 gallon tanks. 

Thanks!


----------



## deepdiver (May 30, 2006)

I have a 10 gallon moss and fern tank. There's no Co2 or liquid fert addition, just straight tap water. I only have one 13w spiral compact about 6-8 inches over the water surface. The moss and fern grows moderately fast, and has very little alage on it as opposed to my other higher lit tanks. The moss has actually grown up the sides of the tank like a moss wall.


----------



## 29Bubbles (Oct 11, 2006)

Walmart has incendecent 10gal hoods/light fixtures. You can put in 2 PC bulbs instead of the incendecent ones. It works great and it's inexpensive.


----------



## lampeye (Oct 29, 2007)

Any issues with heat/increased wattage, though? Don't want to burn the place down.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Spiral fluorescent bulbs will not overheat a ten gallon incandescent light hood. Those bulbs would probably be limited to 15 watts each before you run out of room for the diameter of the bulb. And the hood probably is made for 40 - 60 watt bulbs. The 15 watt CFL bulb would be much more efficient than an incandescent bulb, so it would produce way less heat.


----------



## 29Bubbles (Oct 11, 2006)

nope.. house still standing (ha ha ha). I have three of these (10gal tank with Walmart hood). I don't have trouble with them even heating up the tank.


----------



## lampeye (Oct 29, 2007)

I'll give it a shot.


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

29Bubbles said:


> nope.. house still standing (ha ha ha). I have three of these (10gal tank with Walmart hood). I don't have trouble with them even heating up the tank.


Hey, I was wondering how size bulbs do you use in your hood? I'm planning on running out and getting one, but I want something about a total or 40+ watts(pressurized co2) maybe. Or I might buy a 20" 40 watt one... Not sure which would be better.


----------

